# Shed hunting



## crappieONice (Jan 23, 2016)

Anyone finding sheds yet ?


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 24, 2015)

Nice job! I haven't been out yet, most of my bucks on my cameras are still holding. What county are you in? I'll probably start looking this weekend


----------



## crappieONice (Jan 23, 2016)

Cuyahoga but these are from last year I've been hearing about people finding some though was curious if anyone was doing any good yet I myself may venture out later this evening


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I've seen two bucks this week in S/W Ohio, they still had both sides.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

to early next month


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Not til mid February.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Buddy shot an antlerless buck during muzzleloader. A few have dropped, but majority still holding


----------



## crappieONice (Jan 23, 2016)

I've known of shed found already this year up here my uncle works for nasa and picked up a set two days ago


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I have still been out hunting in the last week and my trail camera only 1 buck has lost a horn that I have noticed the biggest 3 are still holding. That's Jefferson county.


----------



## crappieONice (Jan 23, 2016)

Yea I was out and today and seen bucks still racked up I normally find them in February and March


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

A neat and legal way to get em is to stake 4-5 yrds of chicken fence. Then put corn as close as possible on both sides. If they're lose, they tangle in the wire and fall off right there.

A buddy a mine puts out 5 or 6 of those out and get a gob of antlers every year.

**AFTER HUNTING SEASON**


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

In Holmes county. Found half of a 2 year old 8 point Monday. They are starting to loose them. Big, no, huge 8 pointer we see coming into the feeder had his rack on Tuesday and last night, Friday he was bald. Going to go walk some of his trails today and see if I get lucky.


----------



## BassFishing123 (Jun 6, 2015)

This is kinda off topic but do you guys have any tips for finding sheds? I look and look and look every year but never find any. I have a ton of bucks also so it's not like the deer are not there.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Me and my wife looked for over 3 hours yesterday and nothing. I know it's still early but a few bucks are dropping horns.
BF123, Bedding areas and trails leading to and from them are good places. South facing hills are good also. The winter sun hits them and there a little warmer so deer tend to lay up there. Feeding areas also. They can be darn near anywhere thou. Have found a few right out in the middle of a hay field. Just like arrow heads, a good time is right after a rain. They tend to show up better. Spend the time and good luck.


----------



## fishgig (Mar 14, 2010)

Helpful hint check feeding fields early in the season and bedding areas later. If you scatter your deer before most have dropped could hurt your chances


----------



## crappieONice (Jan 23, 2016)

I love tree lines tree lines threw CRP fields I've found many walking those


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

this was my best day last year. March 20th. That was me and 1 buddy we walked 12 miles each that day. I walked a total of 44 miles myself last spring and found 10 including 2 sets. That was my best year ever. The 2 skulls I believe we're ehd kills from a couple years before because they died in velvet.


----------



## crappieONice (Jan 23, 2016)

last year a buddy and me found this scored 164 ish


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

Please.... If anybody has any racks that they don't want I would be interested in them. I have 4 dogs (rescued) that love to chew on them. Racks make great dog chews because they don't splinter. So they don't have to be anything special or a match set. Send a pm.

Thank you this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

I haven't started looking yet this year but here is some Horn Porn of past finds


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Has anyone had success with the chicken wire and corn? Always heard about it, but have never tried it.


----------



## crappieONice (Jan 23, 2016)

I've never tried it myself but my buddy likes to put stumps out and space them out and pour corn in between them


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

bradley4 said:


> Has anyone had success with the chicken wire and corn? Always heard about it, but have never tried it.


Not to say it doesn't or can't work but we have 1100 acres in prime SE Ohio with lots of bucks and find a good many sheds but not 1 ever in an "antler trap"!


----------



## crappieONice (Jan 23, 2016)

A lot of dead deer from the coyotes this year around me found a dead buck today on a walk


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

i have tried antler traps in the past never had any luck this buck came in with both antlers then shed one and the next day shed the other he ate around the trap but chose to drop some place else i guess .. i tried to back track him and find the sheds but with 15 other bucks in my yard every night pretty hard finding his tracks with all the other deer ..........


----------



## crappieONice (Jan 23, 2016)

Anybody like looking In the snow I feel it's harder but still am always out looking following tracks etc


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

Sorry all you guys are finding is deer antlers,I found this little sweetie.....


----------



## crappieONice (Jan 23, 2016)

Check that bad boy out lol


----------



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

I have looked for sheds the last few years and have never had any luck


----------



## crappieONice (Jan 23, 2016)

I did the same thing then all of a sudden had found 8 in one season then a couple the next a lot and a lot of walking


----------



## SongDogBuster (Jan 17, 2010)

2 so far this year


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I saw 2 bucks today. 1 bred a doe twice right in front of me. Cuyahoga CO.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

crappieONice said:


> Anybody like looking In the snow I feel it's harder but still am always out looking following tracks etc


I think a light snow makes large sheds stick out like a sore thumb. If you can look for just part of the antler you will find more sheds. Also take a pair of binoculars. It saves alot of leg work and you can investigate anything that looks out of place. They will help you find more sheds.


----------



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

I like the binocular tip going to use it from now on thanks for the info Flathead


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

sirwalleye said:


> I like the binocular tip going to use it from now on thanks for the info Flathead


No problem. Good luck finding some sheds this season.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

miked913 said:


> I saw 2 bucks today. 1 bred a doe twice right in front of me. Cuyahoga CO.


I have a pic from last week of a buck breeding a doe


----------



## Pomoxisaholic (Jan 16, 2015)

I guess since I only seem to find one antler a year I can now put my boots away for the year........


----------



## crappieONice (Jan 23, 2016)

One down


----------



## cbranig161 (Jul 25, 2014)

Found in muskingum CO. On Monday.


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Had six bucks in my moms backyard yesterday all had their head gear. Summit county


----------



## andy_sarka (Sep 20, 2014)

I am in NW Ohio. Seen three half racks and two with full head gear lastnight. Tired of waiting them out. Hopefully they drop soon.


----------



## andy_sarka (Sep 20, 2014)

Glassed Five bucks full racked tonight. Don't understand why they are still holding


----------



## crappieONice (Jan 23, 2016)

Was out today seen five bucks only one half rack checked camera at another spot all holding weird year but honestly do my best in March


----------



## Pomoxisaholic (Jan 16, 2015)

Decided one wasn't enough found this one yesterday. They are starting to drop.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Some are dropping. Found this one while fishing today in S/W Ohio, 
unfortunately I couldn't locate the other side.
Good luck and Good hunting !


----------



## crappieONice (Jan 23, 2016)

Pomoxisholic steels my spot that's why he's finding them


----------



## cdoytek33 (Jan 4, 2016)

My brother and i have found 20 sheds since the beginning of february. In both ashtabula and lake county. Still seeing a lot of bucks holding thiugh. Been a great year so far.


----------



## cdoytek33 (Jan 4, 2016)

Heres all this years sheds got 5 from last year we found also.


----------



## cdoytek33 (Jan 4, 2016)

cdoytek33 said:


> Heres all this years sheds got 5 from last year we found also.


Meant all the fresh sheds from this years sheds and 5 thats were old sheds from last years drops


----------



## crappieONice (Jan 23, 2016)

It's weird to see some many deer still racked up is it just me or is others seeing this ?


----------



## cdoytek33 (Jan 4, 2016)

crappieONice said:


> It's weird to see some many deer still racked up is it just me or is others seeing this ?


Still seeing quite a few bucks with antlers. Probably 50/50 right now.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes! I have seen a number within the last week still holding


----------



## crappieONice (Jan 23, 2016)

Was out today seen two with half and two still holding so hope by next week things change


----------



## cbranig161 (Jul 25, 2014)

Had a buck cross me this morning in Cuyahoga Co. with both sides still on.


----------



## BassFishing123 (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm in Northeast Ohio and have been seeing a lot still holding. It's amazing how they are holding so late this year. Saw 4 bucks last weekend all with both sets also. I was going to try to look this weekend but I might give it another week.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

I found this one on Feb. 27th. Central Ohio. 28" beam, 12" brow, 14" g2, 9" g3, plus kickers & mass, 80+" of gross antler.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Damn Mr foot the brow tine gene through there is awesome. Between that and bosa those are some stud bucks. 
My cousin and I walked some property we hunt Saturday and found one side. Nothing special but could be a nice deer next year. And picked out a couple nice spots to hang stands for this coming season.....that I think is a big benifit of she'd hunting. Being able to walk property when you don't want to he tromping all around during season. Getting a better lay of the land.


----------

